# Temperature controlled kettle



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Anyone recommend a particular one based on longevity?

Just had to return a 1 month old one to Aldi (our 2nd from there after the first lasted about 3 years); set it to 80, it stopped heating after about 30 seconds and started itself at 100 5mins later.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

We have this Bosch one. Been very good so far. The keep warm function is very handy.

Edited as I found the right one 

https://ao.com/product/twk7201gb-bo...WT.z_KW=genieshopping&WT.z_KT=PriceComparison

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

We've got that Bosch one in black, been going strong for about 3 years.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

We have this one https://www.cuisinart.co.uk/jug-kettle-CPK17SU.html#start=1
Only had it since Christmas so can't comment on longevity. Decent kettle though.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I had three Bosch ones concurently home and a couple in the office and all started fail at around 12 months old but John Lewis replaced them, have a swan thats over 8 years old in one office with buttons almost worn through but still works and outlived it's replacments ,


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Was leaning towards the Bosch TWK8631GB at £59.99

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/4239712

then read some of the recent reviews on Amazon in 'Recent' order and some poor feedback. The opposite on Argos. Who do you believe!


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

don't get the sage one. We went through 3 in 5yrs! Finally returned it for credit 2 weeks ago


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

No, but I can definitely see the advantage to one - going to keep an eye on the thread :thumb:


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

Very handy to have a kettle that you can set a water temperature. We live at 1100m above sea level and water simply can't get to 100C . Some kettles work, others boil continuously and don't shut off.

Crash486


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

We've got one of the original bosch ones. 6 years old and leaking from underneath. Spoke to Bosch to said send it in for review and if not fixable will offer a discount on a new one. 

Great being able to set the temperature and 30 min keep warm function is handy

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

crash486 said:


> Very handy to have a kettle that you can set a water temperature. We live at 1100m above sea level and water simply can't get to 100C . Some kettles work, others boil continuously and don't shut off.
> 
> Crash486


We just use a cheap £10 one and never had a drama at altitude.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

aerodynamic18 said:


> don't get the sage one. We went through 3 in 5yrs! Finally returned it for credit 2 weeks ago


Same here. After a while the lid stops fitting which affects it boiling.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Crackfox said:


> We just use a cheap £10 one and never had a drama at altitude.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I didn't like to say😂

Anyway, am I showing my age here but what's wrong with a kettle that just boils and turns off?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Darlofan said:


> I didn't like to say
> 
> Anyway, am I showing my age here but what's wrong with a kettle that just boils and turns off?


Nothing, if that's what you want. If you want a kettle that can heat water to different temperatures and keep the water at that temp then a kettle that just boils and turns off is rubbish 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks for all your replies. I hadn't expected so much interest.

Here's a review from the Independent in case I've piqued someones interest.

https://www.independent.co.uk/extra...st-variable-temperature-kettles-a7179216.html

The Asda one is most likely now.


----------



## Crackfox (Mar 17, 2019)

Darlofan said:


> I didn't like to say
> 
> Anyway, am I showing my age here but what's wrong with a kettle that just boils and turns off?


I have confides one for home to be fair. 80 is a better tempreture for coffee. And as negligible as it is, there is the additional energy waste.

None of that matters though if the boss likes the current one as it matches the kitchen.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

We've had the black Bosch one for about 5 years, came with a different base to the one linked above - the temperature controls are on the lid of the kettle. Been working fine, and still does.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Well, we've had the Asda kettle for one day and she hates it.

Mainly because every time you put it back on the stand it beeps. I don't have a problem with that; it's just telling you that it's on standby and that if you don't want it to stay on standby you need to switch it off. What's the problem!

Other observations;

1. For £30 it has much better build quality than the Aldi £20 TC kettle.

2. The lid has a smooth single step opening action unlike the Aldi kettle which you had to press down on the lid and then push back to fully open.

3. It's only available in black but looks good in that colour.

4. It get's up to the set temperature quickly.

5. It is quite noisy even from 40 degrees upwards.

6. For the Keep Warm facility, 3 dots flash from top to bottom to remind you it's on Keep Warm. Keep Warm only lasts for 30mins.

Anyway, it'll have to go back and we'll be getting the Bosch.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Crackfox said:


> I have confides one for home to be fair. 80 is a better tempreture for coffee. And as negligible as it is, there is the additional energy waste.
> 
> None of that matters though if the boss likes the current one as it matches the kitchen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


80 degrees is a bit low for coffee, I usually do around 90.

The Bosch beeps too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

In fact, she's so obsessed with how much she hates this kettle, she's just gone out to buy the Bosch. I said I'd pick one up on my way into work on Monday, but no, she wouldn't have that!

Just wait till she finds out that beeps too!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

Can report that the Bosch (cheapest white one, £60 in Argos) doesn't beep when you put it down.

1. Quite a shrill beep when you switch it on. 

2. The handle on the Asda kettle is much nicer/easier to hold.

3. The scale is on the wrong side, so when you're filling the kettle you can't see it.

4. Never mentioned that the Asda kettle (when on standby) shows the current water temperature, ideal for coffee drinkers who want something like 91 to 95 degrees. You have no idea what the current temperature of the water is with this particular Bosch.

5. Doesn't narrow at the top so has a wider opening for filling.

6. Quieter.

7. Controls are more intuitive.

For the money, the Asda kettle beats the Bosch hands down.


----------



## Rakti (Nov 11, 2019)

She's just reminded me of a cartoon we have on the kitchen noticeboard;

"I can't hear you and I'm right".


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Picked up this today

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Possibly the largest picture of a kettle on the internet. 😂


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks perfect on phone ...

Looks a nice kettle :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> Looks perfect on phone ...
> 
> Looks a nice kettle :thumb:


It is a nice kettle.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Have resized now. Stupid app

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

